# Whats with all the huffing and puffing?



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

after azores gets in a hiss and paw fight with jade she huffs and puffs , as if the fight took that much out of her.

its like shes trying to suck in all the air around her. she runs off seemingly fine.



is that normal?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds as if she's short of breath. I would have the vet check her lungs and heart, to make sure she's all right. I have not seen that happen with any cat I've had.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

i think shes short of breath from all the hissing and chasing she does. sometimes when she huffes she sort of snorts, but thats usually in conjuction with the hissing, howling, i think shes acting like a dog lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella makes that huffing/snorting sound when she starts getting upset, like when the twins surround her. All they want to do is sniff her and greet her, and Cali just wants to lick her forehead, but it's too much for her when there's two at one time.


----------

